# Her name was going to be Lindsey



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2010)

I wasn't going to post this here because it's not Martial Arts related. But I changed my mind. 
This past Tuesday a girl passed away when her mother was involved in an accident. Lindsey was due to come into this world in early June. I've been on an emotional roller coaster ride and I apologize to those that I have been short tempered with.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2010)

Migosh Tim I am so, so sorry.  :asian:

Prayers to you and the family.  Feel free to write or IM if you want to talk/vent.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

What a great sadness that is.  Even from all these thousands of miles away, it strikes to the heart to hear such news.

My sympathies extend to all those directly connected and I shed a tear for an unborn girl who shall never be.


----------



## grydth (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2010)

Carol said:


> Migosh Tim I am so, so sorry. :asian:
> 
> Prayers to you and the family. Feel free to write or IM if you want to talk/vent.


 
I sent you a pm.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 27, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry Tim. *hugs*


----------



## seasoned (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Scott T (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Master K (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------

